# Termonology



## taycat (Aug 27, 2015)

What do you guys write as short for aluminium?
Asking cos got asked in post I put on if by Ali I meant aluminium.
Been caught out before with the differences between U.S English and U.K English.
Same when watching something with my youngest boy and they fitted gas tank to car had to explain that over there petrol is called gas short for gasoline.
To him gas is propane or butane etc.
And a wrench is a spanner here.
Confused him to start with but not so much now.
I still have to read something's twice to get it.
And I'm sure it's same for you lads when we post things.


----------



## Karl_T (Aug 27, 2015)

AL   in caps


----------



## taycat (Aug 27, 2015)

Great Will try to remember ta


----------



## mike837go (Aug 27, 2015)

I've been putting up with British vs. U.S. English terms for years. (I've been repairing and driving Jaguars for quite a few years):
Boot: Trunk
Wings: Fenders
Spanner: Wrench
Fitted: Installed
Windscreen: Windshield
The spelling of colour
And just try and buy a decent cup of tea in this country!


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 27, 2015)

Being married to a Brit, I get to see it all.  The first few years of marriage, one of the most common phrases was "meaning what"?  

I always wondered why the Brits pronounced aluminum with the extra "i" until I saw that they spelled it with an extra "i".  Aluminum was actually discovered by a Humphry Davy, a Brit, and therefor  by all rights, he should have been able to name it.  He called it aluminium.  However,the internationally recognized name was officially set as aluminum abut 100 years ago with aluminium recognized as a variant spelling.

Taycat, as to your question, the proper designation of aluminum and all other chemical elements is upper case first letter and lower case second, thus Al for aluminum, Fe for iron, Cu for copper, etc.

Regarding terminology for petrol/gasoline/gas and spanner/wrench, well, I guess we'll just have to live with it and  don't be afraid to ask "meaning what?"  Unless you are married to someone from across the pond or engage in international diplomacy, the misunderstandings seldom have serious consequences.

Bob


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 27, 2015)

mike837go said:


> I've been putting up with British vs. U.S. English terms for years. (I've been repairing and driving Jaguars for quite a few years):
> Boot: Trunk
> Wings: Fenders
> Spanner: Wrench
> ...


Add bonnet/hood and screenwash/washer fluid to the list. As to more practical terminology, their first floor is our second floor, they call our lawn and garden ( a garden is still a garden though). A fanny pack means something quite rude over there and when they say they are going to knock on your hotel room door, they say "I'll knock you up"  (I learned that one very early in the relationship).

As to the extra "u",  they have a surplus retrieved from other words and have to use them somewhere. 

For tea, try P G Tips, the only tea that my wife will buy here.  It's as common as Lipton over there and relatively low cost.  And don't ever put the tea bag into hot water, the tea bag goes in first and boiling hot water poured over it.  Don't ask me how I know.

Bob


----------



## mike837go (Aug 27, 2015)

You are quite wrong on the PROPER way to brew tea.

Measure the loose tea (we buy Red Label from an Indian grocery; PG Tips is only in bags around here) into the pre-warmed pot, pour still boiling water into the pot. Cover with lid, then cozy. Let steep at least 5 minutes. Preferably 10.

Put milk in the cups first. Pour tea through the milk to scald (and slightly sweeten) the milk. No sugar.

Enjoy a REAL cuppa!


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm shire over three y'all have different variations of speech. For instance over here in the South a soft drink is a soda, in the North its a pop.


Sent from somewhere in east Texas!


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 27, 2015)

_,And lets not forget the whole Lunch , Dinner , Supper thing._
_                 ***G***_


----------



## mike837go (Aug 27, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 27, 2015)

mike837go said:


> You are quite wrong on the PROPER way to brew tea.
> 
> Measure the loose tea (we buy Red Label from an Indian grocery; PG Tips is only in bags around here) into the pre-warmed pot, pour still boiling water into the pot. Cover with lid, then cozy. Let steep at least 5 minutes. Preferably 10.
> 
> ...


Do you want to tell my wife?  Aside from the loose tea, pretty much the same process.  I don't usually drink the stuff so its a single portion in the pot.  My problem is that I pour the tea and go off to do something useful while it brews and forget about it.  Comes out kind of strong sometimes.


----------



## mike837go (Aug 27, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> ...snip... My problem is that I pour the tea and go off to do something useful while it brews and forget about it.  Comes out kind of strong sometimes.



A full 24 hours of sitting and then microwaved. My dad's favorite.

It's a bit thick for me.


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 27, 2015)

I remember back in High School we got an Exchange student from the UK and he said the exact same thing "I'll knock you up" to one of the female teachers in class one day when she told him to stop back by after the next class to pick something up, and got sent to see the principal.
That was hilarious because the teacher was one of the young good lookin' ones and she turned all kinds of red. 
It took a while to get used to his way of saying things. There was a lot of "what are you talking about" at first.


----------

